# Crappie fishing 1-05-08



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

went to the spillway today with my buddy rocky and my son josh, we had a pretty decent day !! Josh ended up catching 5 crappies between 7-9 inches long and i ended up with 5 crappies (my biggest was right around 11 inches), Rocky had 2 crappie but he had big fish of the day with one 11 1/2 inch fish. it was a fun day and it was nice to get my first fish of the 08' fishing season !! 


Rockys Big Crappie of the day 









Josh with one of his crappies 









Josh with the stringer with 5 of our bigger crappies on it


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Dang, You guys were leaving when I pulled in. Well, at least you guys caught something. I went up to the dam and walked the creek down. Fresh caught Janurary Crappie's should sure taste good for supper. Way to go !!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

nice fish.what you get them on if you don't mind telling


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

where were you Tappen?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

minnows about 2 ft below a bobber !


----------



## HockingEscape (Apr 3, 2006)

Those are nice. Still getting them near the shore?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

hit the spillway on sun., only caught a few small crappie... we were using twisters with no bait. lost a bunch of jigs looking for 'eye... ended up at the seneca spillway, caught 1 15" eye and snagged a few shad. still, nice weather for this time of year, and we did catch some fish. with this front moving in, I'll be hitting the muskingum at dark looking for 'eye.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

we fished in the areas where the water eddies !! any calm pockets held a fish or two !!


----------

